# Java update



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

I have an issue. When I try to enter chat, I get a "plugin not installed" and have the option to install the Java update. If I install the Java update, chat works, but my SageTv client (also based on Java and no longer being updated) fails.

So it seems like I have a choice between my media client or chat. Is there anyway to get Firefox to enter chat using the previous version of Java (all the other Java websites work) without updating it?
If not, looks like I wont be using chat anymore.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Could you use the IE9 or another browswer for the Chat and leave Firefox not updated so you Sage TV would still work there ?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

jimmie57 said:


> Could you use the IE9 or another browswer for the Chat and leave Firefox not updated so you Sage TV would still work there ?


I dont think so, because when I click the button to update the plugin, it goes to the java website and makes me download the whole java update package, which would affect all programs on the computer.

I guess Ill just log on to chat from my tablet if I need to, but I am just trying to understand why all my other java sites work fine with the previous version, but the Dbstalk chat room.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I am using the 32 bit version of IE9 because a certain program I run does not have a 64 bit version and will not run on a 64 bit browser.

You might try loading your 32 bit version of IE9 and see what it does.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

You might also try other browsers. I had some glitches in one, but not another. I'm onna Mac, so specifics won't help you!


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks guys. The 32 bit version of IE9 works. Ill use that.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Great.
Glad it worked for you.
Thanks for the update.


----------

